# Banding a bb shooter



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

I can imagine there are a million and one threads on this topic but never the less will 2040 Chinese tubes be sufficient to penetrate a can? With a 177 steel bb?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

it may be to much tube for the job but i'm not a expert on the topic i think most use #64 rubber bands


----------



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

What about fishing elastic here in the uk it's easy to obtain and cheap


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i've never seen it can you post a pic


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

The exit hole of a BB w/2040 bandset.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

2040 is beefy for BBs. Some of the 1/8" amber tubes Metro has on his site are perfect.


----------



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

The watcher here you go.

http://m.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=fishing+pole+elastic&isNewKw=1&_pgn=1&epp=24&itemId=&isRefine=true&mfs=KWCLK&acimp=0&sqp=fishing+pole+el&trksid=p2056088.m2428.l1311.R1.TR4.TRC1.Xfishing+pole+el


----------



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

What do you use to band your BB shooters to get maximum power. Thanks


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I would say a double pseudo tapered 2040. I can't give figures as this morning I broke out a 2 year old set and found the power down considerably from 2 years ago. It has been stored at about 23°C in a zip lock bag in a box in a dark closet. It is interesting to see the lost during that time. A BB weighs .3g and the closet thing I have to that is a 1g clay ball that tested at 254.3 fps or 2.15 fpe when the bandset was new. With a lighter pouch it should do better. My pouches are of 6 oz. leather and weigh 3g. Having said that, giving the best answer I have to your question, I should point out that personally I would not use that combination. You are attempting to shoot the lightest projectile out there with a bandset designed for something heavier. Shooting a BB with such is like snapping empty bands with those bands. I would either up the projectile's weight or use a long single loop if you desire to use 2040, which is still probably an over kill. There are better bands out there for BBs.


----------



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I use TBG cut 7/16" x 6'' long, pouch to fork tip. My draw is 32". You may get a little hand slap depending how you hold your fork. But with that setup it will more than put holes in cans with .177's


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Theraband yellow, green, blue and black are all great for BB's. Thera gold is fine too, with a width close to what Reset mentioned. BBs are really fun once you can lengthen your draw. Pulling back a BB with 3/4 to full extension (butterfly) on an appropriately cut light bandset like Thera green, blue or black and letting that puppy go will impress you. 300+fps all day long.


----------



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

I hasten to ask but I've wondered what butterfly is for a long long time!


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

